
Shorpy Historic Picture Archive - rhapsodic
http://www.shorpy.com/
======
contingencies
As I have a long term project to do something similar for a large collection
of antique postcards I was interested to take a look. Unfortunately the blog-
like, search-unfriendly interface combined with the dubious unstated origin
and licensing of the images didn't really impress.

~~~
trynewideas
> the blog-like, search-unfriendly interface

It's blog-like because it's just a blog.

> combined with the dubious unstated origin and licensing of the images

It's stated in the sidebar on every page. Still dubious, though many are
transformations of LoC images which the blog owner claims copyright on.

It's a cool archive, but no, it's not for use/reuse. Browse it for fun but
understand it's a commercial enterprise designed to profit off public domain
works.

~~~
kps

      > Still dubious, though many are transformations of LoC images
      > which the blog owner claims copyright on.
    

Specifically, [http://www.loc.gov/pictures/](http://www.loc.gov/pictures/) —
hundreds of thousands of catalogued, searchable images.

------
thekevan
This is a site which takes images in the public domain, adds a watermark and
charges for reprints.

~~~
buserror
It used to be better TBH -- you had access to all of the images high
resolution versions (enough for print quality); now it seems you don't.

Seems their 'angle' is that the process often useless images into nice ones --
it's true, it's not easy to do something with bad quality scan, but I agree
with the other posts that it's now way too overloaded with ads.

Still, they found, treated and published some marvelous images, so they do get
some credit for that.

------
rplst8
I'm happy to see a link on the top of Hacker News that is grey (visited) for
maybe the first time ever. I've been frequenting Shorpy for many years. The
view on the past it gives is always interesting and often stunning.

------
11thEarlOfMar
The first electric car?

[http://www.junipergallery.com/node/139](http://www.junipergallery.com/node/139)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pope-
Waverley](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pope-Waverley)

~~~
ljf
70 years too late
[http://www.electricauto.org/?page=evhistory](http://www.electricauto.org/?page=evhistory)

------
Nomentatus
Search for "Detroit Publishing Company", for mammoth negative sizes a century
ago, with astonishing detail. Amazing, better than HD resolution.

Note that these and many other gems Shorpy copied from the National Archives,
and they are online there too.

------
brett40324
Ads..sigh

